# Well... How did your turkey season go?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

It wasn't the fact that I didn't get a turkey, it was the lack of finding the birds. They were all over the place, answering my calls and being seen on a regular basis. Then the farmers planted the fields around the wooded areas and the birds flat out disappeared. I spotted a hen, called a her and she came right in to my decoys on Monday the 6th and that was the last time I seen or heard any turkeys. The fields were planted on the 7th, 8th and 9th. I searched and called several sections around the area, but to no avail.

Now, it's time to get back in the kayak and go fishing or to a 3D shoot or kill some coyotes or practice with my new recurve or...well, you get the idea. 

How did your turkey season go?
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a good season. Hunted PA on opening day with my uncle. Had two birds gobble their heads off from the roost until I took the shot. Watched the two circle around another hunter's blind/decoys and make their way about 400-500 yards to me. Young two year old down.

Hunted Ohio the next day with a buddy of mine. We split up for the morning on the property we were hunting. En route to where I was planning on setting up, heard a gobble, made a move, and got within 75 yards of the roost. 6 birds pitched down, circled to my left, and came up behind me. Ended up having to sit up and turn 180 degrees to make the shot. Jake down before 6:30. Went back to my car and decided to go sit in the blind with my buddy. Made it to less than 100 yards from his blind and KABOOM!!! Walk up over the rise and there's a nice tom laying in front of the blind. 30 seconds later and I would have screwed the hunt up.

Tried to fill my second Ohio tag, but no luck. Birds would gobble on the roost and shut up when they hit the ground. Oh well, I'm not complaining


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

never stepped foot in the woods....just too busy chasing grand kids.... baseball,softball & then getting the garden going along with the flowers for the summer....did manage to get out a few time's in between school transporting...... to catch a few fish in the boat


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve never hunted less than I did this year, even with new property to hunt. I never hunted past 7:30, usually out of the woods by 7am in the 6 or 7 times I went. I was fortunate to fill both tags, but I wish I had spent more time hunting. I killed both birds off the roost, without a lot of calling time. It&#8217;s almost like I missed season, I really enjoy working birds later in the morning. I recall the first 10-15 years we had a turkey season I never killed a bird off the roost. Now, I can't remember the last time I didn&#8217;t kill one off the roost. It&#8217;s been at least 7 years.


----------



## Oh-ducky (Jan 17, 2007)

I did not make it out much this year, but I did get a nice tom.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine was a bust. Had some minor surgery, then major complications & had to sit this year out even though I was off work. Didn't get to break in the new turkey thug shotgun the way I'd hoped. Thankfully, I'm OK now & there's always next year.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I busted my first two in the spring ever.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I donated my fees to the state......hunted a grand total of 3 hours least since I started 12 years ago. Had birds on my property too - I would drive by at daybreak on my way to work and I saw a monster Tom 3 separate occasions with hens right out in the field edge......nothing I could do about it. Strange life circumstances this year and I just had no chance to get out with work and family obligations.

I usually don't hunt the fall season, but I may this year if it look slike I will have time.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had a great year.I killed two long beards in ohio.The first bird only half gobbled
once and three toms came strutting down a old log road when they got abt 30 yrds I rolled one,21 1/2lb 9 inch brd,1 inch spurs Ash Cty.The second bird was txtbook,we set up at 6:10 with two toms dbl trpl gobblin .There gobbles echoed down the ridge and sounded like 50 gobblers .I caught him walking 
thru the hay field behind me he stuck out his head and GBBLLED abt 40 ft away,I rolled him at 6:35 23 1/2 lb 10 1/2 brd 1 1/8 spurs.


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

It was a riveting season for me


----------

